# My new kitten Marley



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

This is Marley my little man he's 9 weeks old. Can anyone tell me if he will be long haired or short haired please


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Not sure but he's lovely


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

Thank you I love his mustache he is such a sweet kitten.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh what a handsome little lad! 

I do not know for sure the answer to your question, but he looks like he may be long haired to me..... do not take my word for it though.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

What a little sweetheart. Wishing you both much happiness together.


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

Another photo of Marley 10 weeks old now


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

Another one
I don't know how to add more than one picture at a time


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

He's beautiful.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Marley is adorable and he looks very fluffy xxx


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

Thank you all he is very fluffy


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww Marley is so sweet , beautiful markings


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

He looks like he'll be at least semi longhair. The hairs in his ears give it away to me - one of my previous cats had the same and he grew to be semi longhair. So make sure you get him used to being brushed


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

Jannor said:


> He looks like he'll be at least semi longhair. The hairs in his ears give it away to me - one of my previous cats had the same and he grew to be semi longhair. So make sure you get him used to being brushed


Yes I will do what kind of brush or comb would you recommend.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Wide toothed combs are good, as are slicker brushes (the ones with soft metal bristles) you'll get both at Pets at Home.

Is he going to be a housecat? If not keep him in as long as you can - its great pulling rose bushes out of long haired cats' tails


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

He's going to be a indoor cat, I remember taking the thorns out of my cats fur when I was younger lol


----------

